# vivarium wood



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

can i collect and use dry dead wood in a vivarium or do you have to treat it ???:2thumb:


----------



## botty2k9 (Apr 4, 2009)

*branches*

its goin 2 house bearded dragons thanks.sam.:2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i 'wood' (lol) cook it or freeze it first


----------



## jamesandnina (Apr 8, 2009)

i scrub everything with bleach then wash it off to then use a reptile disinfectant which then is washed off in boiling water carefull you don't introduce any bugs


----------

